# FinaCARD bedding for rats?



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

I've been looking into purchasing a better cage lining/bedding for my three rats recently and stumbled across FinaCARD. I usually used torn up tissue and cardboard, but that seems to get smelly pretty quickly. I read a few reviews about different bedding such as hemp, paper cat litter (e.g. Yesterday's News) and Carefresh. After a little research I found out about a copycat version of Carefresh called Megazorb, and a cardboard-based bedding called FinaCARD. It seems like a great choice, and the bales are so cheap for such a huge amount of bedding! 17KG for £14 ($22 USD) seems brilliant. I was wondering if any users have had an experiences using this particular bedding or similar (perhaps a US equivalent?). It's basically compressed, shredded corrugated cardboard that's had dust particles removed. Here's a link if any UK users are interested: FinaCARDhttp://www.finacard-uk.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=116


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't have any experience and we don't have a US version But from what I've read and seen a lot of rat breeders in the UK use it as their main bedding, so I would assume it's very recommended.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

It is good, I would recommend card bedding as probably the best overall. I like finacard but do prefer greenmile over it. It's a personal preference thing. Finacard is softer, greenmile really bouncy. I find greenmile slightly less dusty and better with smells but there's not much in it. They are actually at there best if you mix them with a more absorbant bedding like hemp or bedmax. Oh also the paperlit pellets from finacard ate brill, and cheaper than biocatolet and yesterdays news.

Have a look at the website www.ratrations.co.UK it sells all of these things, plus a lot more. If you get bedding and food etc in one place it saves on postage a lot.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the help Isamurat! I purcahsed a maxibale of FinaCARD from their own website alongside 15 litres of pellets and some Sofnest Bedding. I can't wait for it to arrive, it'll make my rats even happier and more comfortable! I also found some good items on RatRations; I intend to try out Harrisons Banana Brunch and their own mix instead of Pets at Home Rat Muesli and cereals. The Mycoform-T also looks very useful; brilliant for staving off respiratory infections before they develop.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

They are a dangerous website lol. I use bannana brunch as a base of my mix, I've used there own mix too, both mix 7 11 a and b are great for all ages, it can be nice to alternate. Just be careful if you use them that you suppliment enough, unlike manufactured mixes they don't have added vitamins, they are sound for most things (if you feed veg regularly too) but can be deficient in vit d, calcium and copper. I feed half banana brunch to help (as it is enriched) and add some denes wholegrain mixer which is full of copper, and my guys get daily essentials and calcivet of calciform once a week (more for babies), oh and they always get left over bones. I am a bit over the top but I was one of the first people to feed straight based mixes routinely in the UK and we hadn't identified the vit d shortage at that time, that is until one of my youngsters manger to snap his teeth in a fall he'd normally be fine from. It's not hard to cover everything, but I tend to go over the top now to be sure lol.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Ahhhh I see, well I'll bare this story in mind for when changing my rats' diet! I think I'll have a go of some of their mixes in the future for sure. My order of FinaCARD has been dispatched now so I'll post how that's going when it arrives.


----------

